# LED/LCD TV on Fireplace



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a problem, maybe some of you had this also.
I am going to buy an LED/LCD HDTV, but would like to have it mounted on my fireplace wall. The brick goes
all the way up to the ceiling. It would have to be mounted on the "brick", not drywall. That's ok, but I don't have
a mantel that goes all the way across to where the tv will be. It starts on both sides of the fireplace wall, and goes
in both directions. It isn't wide enough to hold a "vcr", that has will handle a digital signal, plus Digital cable box,
plus probably a Blue Ray player in time. How would I hide the wires from all these units so It wouldn't be cluttered up
with wires everywhere?
I have to also have electricity put in for these units, especially the TV, it would have to come down from the ceiling. I don't
have an upstairs, so that shouldn't so hard to wire, but the line has to come in and be shown, I need to hide that also.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you dont need many wires - just power and HDMI - and then use a device to manage all your accessories , like blue ray, cable. sat, etc etc 
i know bose make such a unit, most AV units should also

where are keeping all the gear ?

i will move to Misc tech forum -

most AV home theatre units should control the HDMI inputs as well
or
HDMI box
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FHGONA...veASIN=B000FHGONA&creative=373489&camp=211189


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Sometimes it's hard to figure out which forum to put things in, thanks for moving this.

I don't know where to put all the gear, vcr, blue ray, digital box, maybe other things later on.
That's my problem also. My mantel is way to small for all these. I have to check if my VCR has
an hdmi on it, I know I could scan Digital signals after I get digital service. I'm sure it has an
HDMI hook up on it, but that would be the next problem I guess. I could live without the VCR, but
not Blue Ray when I get it.

I'm still trying to figure out which LED/LCD TV to get. Sharp has a 4 color LED/LCD now I guess they
are promoting that is now has "yellow", but I would like 3D later on also. Do I need a special BLue Ray for this. 
Too many things to think about on this.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yep, loads of things to think about and the technology is changing all the time as well....

I know a friend of mine has a plasma 50" on a chimney breast and channelled out for the cable and paid a lot for the HDMI cable- not sure how necessary that was - but also had a connection box on the skirting board..

I have a LED TV - which is the same as LCD - just the way its lite - so uses LED to backlight 
whats size screen are you thinking off 

I'm in the UK and Panasonic get a good write up - I have a 32" LED with internet access etc - also its not a black frame , silver which made it easier to get approval from other half who did not like the black 

Do you want 3D now ?


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't have 3D now, but would like it. I need about a 42" for the fireplace, and would like it 3D, but I'm having trouble talking my wife into it. She says it will ruin your eyes. I can't talk her into it yet, but would like a led/lcd 3D ready just in case. I need a smaller one for my bedroom also. I would like it to be used for my computer, but I don't know how to make it talk to a router. I have a hard wired router, and a wireless router (this isn't hooked up yet), WRT310N by Linksys. Will this work for the Wi-Fi TV? How does it know to send the signal to the TV. I'm new at this. I don't have anything in my computer to send it to a TV now, do I need something in there, maybe a USB adapter? Please explain how this wireless system works, if you have the time, or send me a link to see how wireless routers work. How do I get internet access on a TV? Does it go through the computer, or on the cable itself. I would like to get Netflex, or hulu.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> She says it will ruin your eyes. I can't talk her into it yet,


took me a while - but i only have a 32" - small room 4m x 3m and the TV needed to be on the 3m side, so because of room layout windows and things - went for 32 probably could have gone to 37" .. the main reason , was because the TV was not black but a dark silver

anyway to some of your questions

TV have lots of different implementations of networking - Sony and Panasonic have different systems or portals to the internet and also DLNA - which means they can see a server on your network for music, video and photos

Internet 
The TV will connect to your router by cable or wireless - most TVs are LAN Cable only and you need to purchase a small adapter to make them wireless (there are other ways) 
The TV then connects to you router and gains access to other PCs and the internet 
The internet is via a portal - panasonic call it veracast and this has a limited number of things you can do on the interent 
youtube, picaso, weather, and various other links - 
Also it can see my music and video server on my PCs and so i can stream music and video and my photos to the TV from any of my PCs over the network

To use the TV as a computer screen you would need to connect the video and the sound to the TV - most have a PC input VGA to do that - however, a lot of new PCs are coming with HDMI output as standard and so you can use that to use the TV as a computer screen

Any wireless router should work with the TV - but you will probably need to convert the LAN on the TV to wireless - using an adapter or a Wireless Access point

if you want to get netflex or hulu - you need a TV with that on its portal OR a device connected to the internet and the TV like apple TV

I have a Humax PVR that is also connected to my wireless router and that now has an internet portal which allows access to BBC iplayer (on demand TV) and during the beta test , i was testing, also had access to Sky Player and so you could stream HD video over the internet onto the router ==> <wireless> ==> humax ==> <HDMI> TV - and we watched a few films from Sky and Iplayer worked very well

Panasonic Vera Cast http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...4Ra3uQah50n6jAmljGr5XDqQLvpAe?useLayout=print

Sony
http://www.sony.co.uk/hub/bravia-lcd-televisions/2/2/article/id/1237477951536

I suspect that has just raised even more questions
your ip says 
Trenton, Michigan, United States 
is that your location?

i'm in UK so product range may vary

not sure where 3D is going , they are talking of a TV that does not need glasses to decode 
http://www.sony.co.uk/hub/bravia-lcd-televisions/2/2/article/id/1237477951536
LG have had some reasonable writeups on 3D


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Remind me never to ask the question, "how do I get internet on my TV again".
You blew me away with your answer, I printed it out, and will study it more.
Thanks for all the info, it is way over my head, but I'll try.

I will probably go with a 32" for my family room black, but on QVC they sometimes have
32" TV, with various apps or portal for HULU, FACEBOOK, NETFLEX, etc.

I guess that's what I need as far as a tV, but hooking it up, I'm confused.

Thanks for the info.

Silverado


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I guess that's what I need as far as a tV, but hooking it up, I'm confused.


hooking it up would be quite easy

lets assume hardwired - you take a cable out of the back of the TV from the LAN connection and plug it into your hardwired router - just like a PC

Check a few settings on the TV and if all OK - you will access the internet over the TV (just wanted you to be sure , its not like the PC , it is a limited choice of service and websites you can goto , although I think Philips had a browser where you could goto google and surf the net )

for wireless , hust as easy - if you have your wireless router connected up and a wireless adapter in the TV (or if the TV already has wireless - i think samsung now do ) then a couple of settings on the TV and you connect to the internet

so fairly easy to do.

OR even if the TV does not have internet - there are device you can buy and just connect to the TV by HDMI - Like the Apple TV service - c
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_ipod/family/apple_tv?mco=MjExNTI5MDc
http://www.apple.com/appletv/
which is an apple box that connects to your router by wireless all ready to go - HDMI to TV


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you want to get the wireless router connected and running and need some help - post a question in the networking forum here - with as much detail as possible - make and model of modem and routers - also who is the ISP and PCs you have wireless and cable you want to connect


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well I purchased two 32" (for now), Vizio's. 1080P with internet adapter built in. I also bought a Vizio router that is made for this TV. I hooked up the router, and entered the web site on the quick start, and my security code was there. Is my router now "locked" so no one else can get into it? It doesn't say. I hope so. I can see others in my area with a "lock" next to it. Does this mean that I now use my security code to get to the wireless router?

Thanks
Silverado


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I hooked up the router, and entered the web site on the quick start, and my security code was there


need a little more detail on what you have done - but it sounds like you have logged into the router and set the Wireless security code - when you connect to your wireless by PC where you asked for a code ?



> I also bought a Vizio router


exact model - will help us here - is this it http://www.vizio.com/xwr100.html

is this accessing the WRT310N by Linksys. or have you abandoned that device and the Vizio is connected to your Modem

download xirrus onto a wireless enabled pc and run - post back a screen shot - and tell us which wireless signal is the Vizio

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

That is the correct model for my vizio router.
Is it a good one?
When I see what it looks like to be connected, I can get to the internet
with it using their apps. I can't see any detail on the apps, it's asking me
to log on, on the apps. I'm afraid to.
I have a "lock" next to my access point, I think they call it. I can see others
which I guess are in the neighborhood also. They all have locks also.
What does the "lock" mean? Does it mean they need a password to get to
my router, or does it mean they just can't get to it?
Is the dual router good? Like I said, it's the XWR100 router, dual band.
thanks
Silverado


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Is it a good one?


I dont have experiance of this model - but i'm sure its fine



> When I see what it looks like to be connected, I can get to the internet
> with it using their apps. I can't see any detail on the apps, it's asking me
> to log on, on the apps. I'm afraid to.


I dont know what that means - maybe some screen shots

the lock will probably mean it has security enabled on the wireless channel and needs a password to connect to the router using wireless

again a screen shot


> Is the dual router good?


As said - i dont know this model - duall can be useful - depends on what equipment you have that supports the 2nd band 5Ghz and if it broadcasts both together or switched

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------

